# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Does anyone have a matter and form 3d scanner?

## wthierry

I bought one second hand on ebay and it came, but it was missing the calibration cube.  I was hoping someone who had one could scan the pattern into a jpg for me, and also give the dimensions of the cube so I could print one out on my 3d printer.  I would be forever in your debt  :Smile: 

thanks again.
Wes

----------

